# Health news 27th-29th November 2010



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2010)

*'Awesome' Lakeside experience awaits People's Darts regional champ Brewer*
DARTS player Barry Brewer will get the chance to perform on one of the sport's greatest stages when he heads to Lakeside Country Club in January for the BDO World Professional Darts Championships. Brewer, from Newton Abbot, won the South West regional final of John Smith's People's Darts, a nationwide amateur tournament that gives pub and club players the opportunity to play for a place at Frimley Green. Diabetes UK mentioned.

http://www.thisissouthdevon.co.uk/s...mp-Brewer/article-2943485-detail/article.html

*The five diabetes facts everyone should know*
A NEW campaign will be launched today to improve people?s understanding of diabetes and its seriousness. Diabetes UK Cymru will send postcards featuring five key facts about the disease to every GP surgery and pharmacy in Wales. Dai Williams, Diabetes UK Cymru National Director, quoted.

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/h...-to-devastating-complications-91466-27732401/

*Gene therapy 'memory boost hope'*
A gene therapy technique which aims to ease memory problems linked to Alzheimer's Disease has been successfully tested in mice.

US scientists used it to increase levels of a chemical which helps brain cells signal to each other.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11850041

*Lung cancer rate for women soars as quit smoking campaign falters*
Rates of lung cancer in women have soared in a sign that efforts to persuade them to quit smoking have failed, new research revealed today. While the number of cases in men has fallen, the killer disease was shown to be claiming a growing number of victims among the opposite sex.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...omen-soars-quit-smoking-campaign-falters.html

*NHS death rates better - but some trusts still too high*
An analysis of deaths in English hospitals has found 19 NHS trusts have higher rates than would be expected. But monitoring body Dr Foster's report on 147 trusts shows an improvement on 2009, when the figure was 27. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11839680


----------

